# Solved: Now need password for Workgroup PC



## A Davis (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,

I have a wired network. Four PCs. Linksys Router and Maxtor NAS. All was working fine until...

I added an HP Windows Home Server. Most everything works BUT now one workgroup computer (all machines set to MSHOME workgroup) cannot access one of the other workgroup computers. So computer A used to be able to reach (copy, move etc.) computer B. Now computer A needs a PASSWORD and User Name to access computer B. I don't HAVE a username or passwor setup for this machine!

You should also know that computer B can reach shared resources on computer A just fine.

Can anyone help with this?

Thanks,
Andy Davis


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try this on Computer B.

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## A Davis (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello John,

I tried your suggestion. The registry WAS updated. The computer was rebooted but i still could not access the computer without a password/username. The network SEES the computer for sure. (In fact I hooked up my notebook computer to the network and it can SEE the computer but it too needs a password/username to access the problem machine.) I just don't understand. I could access the computer just fine before the installation of the WHS box.

Any other ideas?

Thanks so much,
Andy Davis

P.S. - Grew up in Chester County, Unionville/Chadds Ford area. Are you in that neck of the woods? Now in western PA.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can create a user account on the machine with the shared resource that matches the user name/password of the connecting machine. 

BTW, do you have Simple Sharing enabled in the Windows Explorer, Tools, Folder Options, View, it's the last entry in the list?

P.S. - I'm in the center of Montgomery County, but I've been in Chadds Ford.


----------



## A Davis (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello John,

Thanks for writing back. 

If you will recall. I had a simple wired network with two (sometimes three computers with laptop) all running through a linksys router. I also had a NAS as part of the configuration. I could reach the resources on each computer from each computer. Backups to the NAS all worked fine. Then... I installed an HP MediaSmart Server. Everything was fine there EXCEPT I was now not able to access one of the workgroup computers without a uname/password. So this morning I uninstalled all the HP/WHS software thinking that I should be able to get to the shared resources on the offending computer. WRONG! I still cannot get to the computer that asks for uname/password. I have no passwords setup on the machine.

"You can create a user account on the machine with the shared resource that matches the user name/password of the connecting machine."

I don't have a password on the connecting machine. I don't have a password on ANY machine!

"BTW, do you have Simple Sharing enabled in the Windows Explorer, Tools, Folder Options, View, it's the last entry in the list?"

Yes I do have simple sharing enabled on the inaccessible computer.

I just want back to this machine! Hope you can help.

Thanks,
Andy Davis


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm suggesting you create a password for the account on the connecting machine, then create a matching account on the machine with the shared resources.

If you don't want to type the password in every time, you can configure auto-login.

Start, Run, *control userpasswords2*


----------



## A Davis (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello John,

Thanks for all your help. I found a post that you made to another guy regarding the "control userpasswords2" command. The person mentioned that his Guest account had been disabled. Said that was his problem. Then a light went off in my head. About a week ago Dell sent out a "security" helper that said I should disable my Guest account because it was a security threat. I said yes because I never used the account. (Or so I thought.) The problem had NOTHING to do with the installation of the WHS. Please see this for future reference:
http://www.petri.co.il/disable_the_guest_account_in_windows_xp.htm

Thanks for working with me.

Cheers,
Andy Davis


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With simple sharing, you shouldn't have needed the Guest account. Are some of these machines XP-Home?. In any case, all's well that ends well! 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

